# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Statistics

## Deadshade

Just out of curiosity.
Everytime I connect I see on the stats at the bottom a small handful of connected people and *hundreds* of "guests".
Are all of these bots trying to crawl all over the place ?
I can't remember having ever seen something like that on another board.

----------


## - Max -

Guests are only people looking the forum without being members with an account.

----------


## Deadshade

> Guests are only people looking the forum without being members with an account.


Yes I guessed so much that this is a definition of a "guest".
But the question was whether these hundreds of "guests" were real people or bots. It seems incredible that there would be such a disproportion between a few members and hundreds of "guests".

----------


## Azélor

360 guests , 22 bots , 16 members

total: 403 (the numbers are changing fast)

guests are real people but maybe the are not in front of their screen

----------


## Deadshade

> 360 guests , 22 bots , 16 members
> 
> total: 403 (the numbers are changing fast)
> 
> guests are real people but maybe the are not in front of their screen


Thanks . The number of guests is quite impressive - this place must be quite popular for many people who (apparently) don't do maps  :Smile:

----------

